# Hot Female 8string Player



## backbone (Aug 17, 2013)

Have you guys seen this chick? She rips it up on the 8string and is pretty easy on the ole eyes. I just discovered her band Chaotic Negation from a blog. Guess they're working on their first CD now:


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 17, 2013)

Is she like you girlfriend or something? It's a weird thread to make, and doubly weird that its your first post ever.


----------



## MUTANTOID (Aug 17, 2013)

dude likes 8 strings and babes....


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Aug 17, 2013)

The first riff the guy plays in the second video was pretty badass, I won't lie. But the rest sounds like ass. Also, "Hot Female 8string Player"? Really? Let the music talk, not the looks. This is why I can't take most bands featuring girls or women seriously, because they rely on the sadsack fans who worship them (the chick) for an audience.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 17, 2013)

meh  it seems like people think a song is more impressive if a chick is on guitar.
it sounds like the weedly weddly wee guitar parts are in there just because, they dont really seem to fit too well.


----------



## vilk (Aug 17, 2013)

I also admit whenever I see a even remotely good looking girl on youtube playing some metal I think 'I want to marry this woman'. I feel like they're not even real. I've never seen one in real life at least. I've never even met a girl with one or two common interests as me, so the concept of a girl who plays a 8 string guitar and isn't freakishly ugly seems almost too good to be true. If I ever met one honestly I would probably just throw myself at her so pathetically that she'd almost certainly never date me.


This music pretty much sucks though. If I gave them money and saw this shit I'd be like wtf.


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 17, 2013)

Where's that thread on sexism and metal...


----------



## Hyacinth (Aug 17, 2013)

The first video is pretty whack, what they're playing just sounds random and bad. The stuff they play in the second video is way better.


----------



## celticelk (Aug 17, 2013)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> The first riff the guy plays in the second video was pretty badass, I won't lie. But the rest sounds like ass. Also, "Hot Female 8string Player"? Really? Let the music talk, not the looks. This is why I can't take most bands featuring girls or women seriously, because they rely on the sadsack fans who worship them (the chick) for an audience.



Which makes you just as guilty of judging based on looks and not music. Just sayin'.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 17, 2013)

Well... they seem like decent guitar players, well above average, for sure. But those songs just sound like random noodling around.


----------



## edsped (Aug 17, 2013)

Damn what a hottie, thanks for the heads up TC


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Aug 17, 2013)

celticelk said:


> Which makes you just as guilty of judging based on looks and not music. Just sayin'.



Except not really at all, the music sucks too. I was saying the only reason they're around is because of their looks, because the music sure as shit isn't good.

e.g. Butcher Babies, In This Moment, a lot of the bands on that Revolver 'hottest chicks in ____" list.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 17, 2013)

I like the thread. Sounds fine to me.


----------



## ohoolahan (Aug 17, 2013)

sorry but it sounds like crap to me :-/


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 17, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> Please no dude, that word is often misunderstood and therefore used incorrectly. Sexism is not oppression. Sexism means hetero sexual. I am a sexist, but i do not oppress anyone regardless of gender.



I dont... What are you even... ?



¿


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Aug 17, 2013)

Cue the white knights and "DON'T JUDGE IT CAUSE SHES A GIRL, THAT SHOULDNT MATTER!!!" These threads are so redundant


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Aug 18, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> Please no dude, that word is often misunderstood and therefore used incorrectly. Sexism is not oppression. Sexism means hetero sexual. I am a sexist, but i do not oppress anyone regardless of gender. I'll elaborate a little more after i finish this mix.



wat?

sexist - definition of sexist by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## celticelk (Aug 18, 2013)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> Except not really at all, the music sucks too. I was saying the only reason they're around is because of their looks, because the music sure as shit isn't good.
> 
> e.g. Butcher Babies, In This Moment, a lot of the bands on that Revolver 'hottest chicks in ____" list.



Obviously opinions differ about whether a particular band sucks or not, but you're making assumptions about the reason that other people might like a band that you don't like, based entirely on the fact that the band has a female member. Are you trying to say that this is *not* a sexist attitude?


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 18, 2013)

@ Grunt, did you really just try to school me with a free online dictionary? This is how you seek knowledge? Yea because I had no idea you could find terms and definitions online. So find me a link to a free online thesaurus in which the word progress is described as an antonym for the word congress... Good luck with that.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Aug 18, 2013)

celticelk said:


> Obviously opinions differ about whether a particular band sucks or not, but you're making assumptions about the reason that other people might like a band that you don't like, based entirely on the fact that the band has a female member. Are you trying to say that this is *not* a sexist attitude?



Not just a female member, a female member who is featured and promoted as the main member whilst being blatantly sexualized for no other reason than 'sex sells', and I can't take that type of promotion seriously because it is used as a crutch for poor musicianship.

I couldn't care less if a band has a female member or not, if they can play what the band needs them to, then that's fine. Jeanne Sagan from All That Remains, Sarah Longfield from The Fine Constant, Orianthi, are all good examples of being talented musicians without having to resort to using their sex appeal as a crutch for their music. Lzzy Hale is sorta pushing it, but she is legitimately talented as well.

The others that I listed before however are totally guilty of this, and I can't take it seriously. You never hear about how Maria Brink is such a talented singer, you hear "Oh man, she's soooo hot!" The same goes for both genders, same deal for boyband popstars or tough guy metal bros. Perhaps I could have phrased it better in my original post, but I thought it got the point across.

Sidenote: I saw Butcher Babies live at Mayhem Fest a few weeks ago (they were on before Machine Head) and the only people I saw in the crowd wearing Butcher Babies shirts were a bunch of old, fat, bald, creepy dudes taking pictures of the singers on their phones the whole time. So I am inclined to think a certain way about the motivations of similar bands and fanbases.

edit: I suppose it has more to do with being a 'corporate slut' than anything, really when any band uses a cheap gimmick or exploit to sell their stuff. Sex happens to be one that a lot of frontwomen exploit.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Aug 18, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> @ Grunt, did you really just try to school me with a free online dictionary? This is how you seek knowledge? Yea because I had no idea you could find terms and definitions online. So find me a link to a free online thesaurus in which the word progress is described as an antonym for the word congress... Good luck with that.



what the hell are you on about... You're making no sense whatsoever. I'm guessing maybe english isn't your first language?


----------



## Loomer (Aug 18, 2013)

Idontpersonally: Come on man, even the fedora-wearing sexism-denying MRA losers of Reddit still know what sexism is. What the hell dude!?


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Aug 18, 2013)

lol at -rep for showing the kid what sexism means


----------



## CelestialParasite (Aug 18, 2013)

this girl (sarah) is far better in my opinion, ive been following her for a while now, so if females that can really play are your thing here you go


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 18, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> Please no dude, that word is often misunderstood and therefore used incorrectly. Sexism is not oppression. Sexism means hetero sexual. I am a sexist, but i do not oppress anyone regardless of gender.



you're joking right?


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 18, 2013)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> Not just a female member, a female member who is featured and promoted as the main member whilst being blatantly sexualized for no other reason than 'sex sells', and I can't take that type of promotion seriously because it is used as a crutch for poor musicianship.
> 
> I couldn't care less if a band has a female member or not, if they can play what the band needs them to, then that's fine. Jeanne Sagan from All That Remains, Sarah Longfield from The Fine Constant, Orianthi, are all good examples of being talented musicians without having to resort to using their sex appeal as a crutch for their music. Lzzy Hale is sorta pushing it, but she is legitimately talented as well.
> 
> ...



To be fair with this band, I don't feel that they idolize their girl guitarist's sexuality, or whatever, more than the other guy's. Sure, she has her own YouTube channel and people might be introduced to the band through her channel, but so does Sarah Longfield, and she's as humble as I've seen. Their music isn't appealing to me, but, after seeing a few videos by them, they seem to be good players; that first riff that their male guitarist plays in that Indiegogo video is actually pretty damn sick.

All in all, I don't know why people are ripping on this band, other than the fact that their music isn't their thing, which is completely subjective. That, and OP sure didn't present Rebecca Scammon in the best possible way, so it might have given a wrong impression.

TL;DR: I don't think they're that bad nor do I think that they overemphasize her gender (if you want my reasons, read the whole paragraph).


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Aug 18, 2013)

Alberto7 said:


> To be fair with this band, I don't feel that they idolize their girl guitarist's sexuality, or whatever, more than the other guy's. Sure, she has her own YouTube channel and people might be introduced to the band through her channel, but so does Sarah Longfield, and she's as humble as I've seen. Their music isn't appealing to me, but, after seeing a few videos by them, they seem to be good players; that first riff that their male guitarist plays in that Indiegogo video is actually pretty damn sick.
> 
> All in all, I don't know why people are ripping on this band, other than the fact that their music isn't their thing, which is completely subjective. That, and OP sure didn't present Rebecca Scammon in the best possible way, so it might have given a wrong impression.
> 
> TL;DR: I don't think they're that bad nor do I think that they overemphasize her gender (if you want my reasons, read the whole paragraph).



You're totally right, and the thread really got derailed. I was just annoyed with the title and my comment was directed at OP more than anything. The videos presented didn't seem to have any sort of sexualization at all and I wouldn't fault her or this band for that.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 18, 2013)

Yea .... me for finding nothing offensive about it. How did the thread become about I dont personally's opinions anyway.. I honestly dont see this thread lasting much longer. How does it go from metal to the "sexism" bandwagon in one post smh.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 18, 2013)

It's pretty hilarious and sad that you can't have a discussion about a female guitarist/bassist/drummer from a musical perspective without de-railing it to be about gender. As if that discussion hasn't already been held 102380 times on this forum alone.

This thread did encourage sexism though, just through the title.


----------



## Loomer (Aug 18, 2013)

COMMENCE MANSPLAINING IN 3... 2...


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 18, 2013)

I came here expecting the 8 string to be played with the breasts. Otherwise, the musician's genre is irrelevant.
I am disappoint.


----------



## Basti (Aug 18, 2013)

Djeneric as anything. I'm more interested in the Schecter...is that an Omen 8FR?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 18, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> Yea .... me for finding nothing offensive about it. How did the thread become about I dont personally's opinions anyway.. I honestly dont see this thread lasting much longer. How does it go from metal to the "sexism" bandwagon in one post smh.



I don't find it offensive, but the whole "Hawt girlz playing deh 8 stringz" thing is the realm of 14 year olds and nothing else. It just makes the people posting these "I love hot girls who play guitar!" things look a bit sad and pathetic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 18, 2013)

Basti said:


> Djeneric as anything. I'm more interested in the Schecter...is that an Omen 8FR?



Hellraiser C-8 FR - Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## kchay (Aug 18, 2013)

I can't believe this is even a thing; sorry, but I just don't see what them being "hot" has to do with anything.


----------



## no_dice (Aug 18, 2013)

Male or female, the music doesn't sound very good to me. The wanking feels completely out of place against the backing tracks.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 18, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> Yea .... me for finding nothing offensive about it. How did the thread become about I dont personally's opinions anyway.. I honestly dont see this thread lasting much longer. How does it go from metal to the "sexism" bandwagon in one post smh.



Dude, please. When you stated your "opinion" (and with such hilarious conviction) that "sexism" doesn't actually mean what "sexism" means, you built the damn bandwagon.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Aug 18, 2013)

Just lock this stupid ....ing thread, it never was going anywhere and still isnt.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 18, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> @ Grunt, did you really just try to school me with a free online dictionary? This is how you seek knowledge? Yea because I had no idea you could find terms and definitions online. So find me a link to a free online thesaurus in which the word progress is described as an antonym for the word congress... Good luck with that.



I'm curious to find out what you think "heterosexism" means. Perhaps you can twist "sexism" to mean a couple different things if you break it apart literally, using the suffix "ism" on top of "sex" can indeed mean a few things. But the general, most widely used meaning of sexism is along the lines of "racism." Implying that somebody might be wrong in using the word "sexism" to refer to discrimination towards women or men is downright laughable. I suppose all those job applications, physical as well as online dictionaries, are wrong and _you're_ the only one who's right.

That said, I hate double standards. I hate when a female uploads a video on the internet of herself playing a decent enough, but a little sloppy, cover of a song and getting praised to the ends of the earth. I hate when a male uploads a cover of identical quality and gets torn apart for being a "failure." People should have a healthy bit of encouragement, regardless of gender. You don't have to sugar coat your words and give them false hope, but you also shouldn't tear them down for trying at something they like. A healthy bit of constructive criticism is good, berating or ego inflating is not. 

I also tend to hate when people berate the female guitarists because they feel the praise they've received so far was undeserved.

edit: I forgot to include how any of this pertains to the OP. Instantly, because a female was included, people instantly used that to color their opinions. OP technically brought gender into it, but in all honesty it should have never been relevant to how people found the music. I can leave gender completely out of this and say that I found the band a little generic and the tones way off base for my personal taste. I wouldn't listen to this band outside of giving them the initial shot because they're just not my cup of tea. I think OP is somehow related to the project, or likes the band, and was using tried and true tactics on getting people to take a look. I think it's a sketchy tactic, but it works. People who like the music will check them out, people who don't will fume a bit and/or forget the band even exists.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Basti (Aug 18, 2013)

Basti said:


> Djeneric as anything. I'm more interested in the Schecter...is that an Omen 8FR?





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hellraiser C-8 FR - Schecter Guitar Research



So in other words...yes, it is 



JeffFromMtl said:


>



Dude. Like, that's sexist.


----------



## NovaReaper (Aug 18, 2013)

lol @ this being an issue on a forum with no female members

the music sucks either way


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 18, 2013)

Basti said:


> Dude. Like, that's sexist.



Or heterosexual. 
I don't know. 
God, I'm so confused


----------



## 80H (Aug 18, 2013)

i watched that whole first video and she was definitely playing a 5 string guitar


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 18, 2013)

GRUNTKOR said:


> wat?
> 
> sexist - definition of sexist by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.



He's using the Special Snowflake definition of sexism


----------



## Basti (Aug 18, 2013)

Maybe the 8 string is hot and female?


----------



## narad (Aug 18, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> Please no dude, that word is often misunderstood and therefore used incorrectly. Sexism is not oppression. Sexism means hetero sexual. I am a sexist, but i do not oppress anyone regardless of gender. I'll elaborate a little more after i finish this mix.





Idontpersonally said:


> @ Grunt, did you really just try to school me with a free online dictionary? This is how you seek knowledge? Yea because I had no idea you could find terms and definitions online. So find me a link to a free online thesaurus in which the word progress is described as an antonym for the word congress... Good luck with that.



You poor kid, you have been schooled, we've all noticed it, and you're just in denial. Send me a link to a dictionary where the definition of sexism is "hetero sexual", or maybe just for fun send me a link to a dictionary that lists "hetero sexual" as two words.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## wankerness (Aug 18, 2013)

YJGB said:


>



I dunno, as soon as you put "hot female" in the thread title I think that basically made the rest of the thread direction predictable. Except for the guy claiming sexism means something else entirely cause he went to clown college, or something.

But yeah, I don't think it would be possible to come up with a worse thread title if you wanted anyone to listen to the music. If he'd posted the exact same thing and taken "hot female" out of the subject none of this would have happened!


----------



## Zer01 (Aug 18, 2013)

Can we kill the word female please? Or at least save it for veterinarians and biologists. She's a woman or a girl, not a female.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Aug 18, 2013)

Actually she would be a female, thats the overriding category a woman falls into. Next would be to say she's a human. I'm a male before I'm a man or boy, the former is a universal identification, the latter is age or maturity dependant. Male and female aren't sexist terms, they're pretty specific identifying terms.


----------



## Basti (Aug 18, 2013)

TS must be having such fun watching this shitstorm unfold.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 18, 2013)

I expected a Sarah Longfeild thread, whom I like. The girl in this thread is good looking but I don't like the music it sounds like "Hey let's take this random sweeping and throw it over this groove metal track"


----------



## Zer01 (Aug 18, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> Actually she would be a female, thats the overriding category a woman falls into. Next would be to say she's a human. I'm a male before I'm a man or boy, the former is a universal identification, the latter is age or maturity dependant. Male and female aren't sexist terms, they're pretty specific identifying terms.



I'm not even talking about sexism. I'm just talking about how stupid it sounds to call someone a female the way you would a farm animal. I know I must be getting old because we used to call a woman a woman.

END OLD MAN RANT


----------



## Curt (Aug 18, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> Cue the white knights and "DON'T JUDGE IT CAUSE SHES A GIRL, THAT SHOULDNT MATTER!!!" These threads are so redundant


 I mean, that makes some sense to a point.

But not in the way most people say it.


If the music doesn't move me, then male or female, I will not like it. If it sucks it sucks.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2013)

Now I know why no one thinks I'm good. Not pretty enough.

These threads always go to shit. Vagina and coordination are not mutually exclusive. Myth debunked.

Goddamn virgins...


----------



## User Name (Aug 18, 2013)

this thread= what the actually f***


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Aug 18, 2013)

User Name said:


> this thread= what the actually f***



Your avatar seems more fitting tbh


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 18, 2013)

I would still prefer hot female bassists.


----------



## User Name (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## will_shred (Aug 18, 2013)

That playing hurt my ears... that was awful. and honestly who gives a shit how she looks? Like... I try to stay open minded on the whole "it's good music I just don't like it" Like, there's a lot of music I don't like but respect. however that playing was fairly sloppy, out of key and it just plain didn't work. 

Plus, in terms of skilled female guitar players, Sarah Longfield is untouchable. Hell... In 8 string players in general shes one of the better ones I've seen.


----------



## abandonist (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh look, white men schooling on what is and is not sexism. 

Cute.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 19, 2013)

^


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Aug 19, 2013)

CelestialParasite said:


> this girl (sarah) is far better in my opinion, ive been following her for a while now, so if females that can really play are your thing here you go




I was just about to scream: "WHERE IS SARAH LONGFIELD???"


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Aug 19, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Oh look, white men schooling on what is and is not sexism.
> 
> Cute.



now you're bringing race into it?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 19, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Oh look, white men schooling on what is and is not sexism.
> 
> Cute.



How can you defend this comment as anything other than despicably racist?


----------



## abandonist (Aug 19, 2013)

People on easy mode (white male) trying to define what it's like to be below them on the social ladder.

lol negative rep for racism...


----------



## Malkav (Aug 19, 2013)

I think to a certain extent you guys are putting Sarah on quite a pedestal, there's still a lot of room for improvement, you guys are making it seem like these two are light years apart in terms of technical facility and I really can't help but feel that it's probably a case of an e-crush or something.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 19, 2013)

Look, can we all just agree that girls aren't allowed into our secret club because they have cooties.


----------



## Loomer (Aug 19, 2013)

abandonist said:


> People on easy mode (white male) trying to define what it's like to be below them on the social ladder.
> 
> lol negative rep for racism...



Welcome to Reddit 2.0, where PRIBLEDGE will never, ever be checked.


----------



## Loomer (Aug 19, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Oh look, white men schooling on what is and is not sexism.
> 
> Cute.



"Don't you understand how OPPRESSED we are?!"

Legit lol'd at this. It's always funny to see white dudes get defensive.


----------



## rx (Aug 19, 2013)

GRUNTKOR said:


> now you're bringing race into it?



hey.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Oh look, white men schooling on what is and is not sexism.
> 
> Cute.





The amount of butthurt as a result of this statement. Yet it's perfectly okay to marvel at a girl that can do the same things guys can do. It's like black ppl getting a pat on the back for reading in the 80s. Actually... I got an award in highschool for being black and having above a 3.0... No one else got it--just the black kids. 

Abandonist's comment was actually rather benign.


----------



## Malkav (Aug 19, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> I got an award in highschool for being black and having above a 3.0... No one else got it--just the black kids.


 
I hate that kind of condescending crap, in my country owing to the whole Apartheid thing there's still a lot of that pat on the back good on you for achieving stuff going on and it honestly nauseates me, how can people be so dense that they don't realise that even if they're being nice about it that kind of shit is still just perpetuating stereotypes 

People are people, we all excel and suck at things randomly, equally


----------



## DeadWeight (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Loomer (Aug 19, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> The amount of butthurt as a result of this statement. Yet it's perfectly okay to marvel at a girl that can do the same things guys can do. It's like black ppl getting a pat on the back for reading in the 80s. Actually... I got an award in highschool for being black and having above a 3.0... No one else got it--just the black kids.
> 
> Abandonist's comment was actually rather benign.



It's like being called "articulate", ie. an actual insult.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2013)

I also got questions like... "How do YOU know grammar so well?" in English class if I happened to understand something the teacher had already told us a billion times. I listened and retained... SHOCKING! 

I feel like a lot of my teachers had a skewed view of how good I was at things. And it's annoying that people will expect you to only achieve so much and then be amazed when you hop their little infant sized hurdle as if the way you look, or what dangles between your legs (or doesn't) has any direct correlation to your potential to understand something... 

But for real... Are you guys just typing "Female Guitar Player" into Youtube and seeing what comes up? Just a hint... You won't find your wife via Youtube comments...


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Aug 19, 2013)

rx said:


> hey.



my favourite asian


----------



## will_shred (Aug 19, 2013)

Malkav said:


> I think to a certain extent you guys are putting Sarah on quite a pedestal, there's still a lot of room for improvement, you guys are making it seem like these two are light years apart in terms of technical facility and I really can't help but feel that it's probably a case of an e-crush or something.



Well, shes lightyears ahead of my playing ability and creative ability... She's someone who I have a lot of respect for. Gender doesn't really play into it personally, I just think she's a fantastic musician. 

On the note of sexism... I'm pretty sure she disabled comments on her YT account because she got tired of guys saying "OMGz so hawt plz marry me", or trolls saying that she somehow used sexuality to get fame. just the internet being the internet.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Aug 19, 2013)

The female eight string looked okay but was nothing special. And the hot player needs to learn how to write instead of wanking off on the fret board.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2013)

will_shred said:


> On the note of sexism... I'm pretty sure she disabled comments on her YT account because she got tired of guys saying "OMGz so hawt plz marry me", or trolls saying that she somehow used sexuality to get fame. just the internet being the internet.



This is what we do with our freedom of speech...


----------



## fwd0120 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ain't nobody got time fo dat.


----------



## craigny (Aug 19, 2013)

CelestialParasite said:


> this girl (sarah) is far better in my opinion, ive been following her for a while now, so if females that can really play are your thing here you go




Yeah I've seen Sarah on YouTube before. She's awesome.


----------



## WestOfSeven (Aug 19, 2013)

Malkav said:


> I think to a certain extent you guys are putting Sarah on quite a pedestal, there's still a lot of room for improvement, you guys are making it seem like these two are light years apart in terms of technical facility and I really can't help but feel that it's probably a case of an e-crush or something.


 
I personally never put Sarah on a pedestal, of course there's still room for improvement but you have to give props where it's due. She does some cool stuff regardless of gender and makes stuff worth listening to imo despite the fact that some of it sounds forced.


----------



## BaDaML (Aug 20, 2013)

Just my opinion, but I didn't think she was all that special, in appearance or musically.

I didn't read all the comments, but someone mentioned Orianthi...I don't think she is all that special either. If someone heard her play but never saw her, she would be average at best.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 20, 2013)

Well, OP still hasn't made a second post. Maybe we scared him off? It would appear he has no...







backbone.


----------



## EdgeC (Aug 20, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Well, OP still hasn't made a second post. Maybe we scared him off? It would appear he has no...
> 
> backbone.


 

I'd say OP was the male guitarist in the band (or somehow associated) and was promoting said band by drawing attention to his 'hot' female counterpart and perhaps did not expect the response he got.

When the subsequent sh!tstorm started he then ran for them thar hills.


----------



## Malkav (Aug 20, 2013)

WestOfSeven said:


> I personally never put Sarah on a pedestal, of course there's still room for improvement but you have to give props where it's due. She does some cool stuff regardless of gender and makes stuff worth listening to imo despite the fact that some of it sounds forced.


 
I am going to seem like a douche for saying this, and I really don't mean it in a negative way, but my issues with her playing are:

1) Her mixes need a lot of improvement, they lack impact and general "bigness"

2) Her right hand needs work, and by that I'm referring mainly to her alternate picking dynamics, she doesn't emphasize/accent at all which makes faster runs sound weaker and less discernable. This is a common problem I see in players who have focused far too much on lead playing and haven't gotten a strong foundational grasp of rhythm yet.

3) Her vibrato is underdeveloped, it's one of my pet peeves when it comes to anybody who can play fast, it shows that some very important foundational steps were missed out in the pursuit of speed.

4) Someone commented earlier that the music in the OP sounds like a bunch of chugs and weedleys aimlessly going nowhere, which is basically what this is to my ears:



Also all 4 of these points basically stand for the example in the OP as well.

I mean this is all opinion and what not, but for what it's worth I used to teach for a living and will be going back to doing so at the end of September, it's pretty much my job to hear people's weak spots and then discern ways to improve them. Many people I've spoken to who know of Sarah and are advanced guitarists, some absolutely light years ahead of me, have brought up the same points in conversation when her name has popped up, so I don't think I'm the only person to notice, just probably the only person dumb enough to post it and suffer the internet backlash that will follow...

Now if we want to talk about some players who in my opinion happen to have all the important foundational things down, the touch, the vibrato, the tone, and just happen to be of the fairer gender here are some examples 



Annie Grunwald - Has chops & vibrato



Marta Witiw - Has chops & vibrato



Laura Jaramillo - Has chops & vibrato, the other players aren't bad either but she really sticks out as someone who is well practiced, though the backing track becomes annoyingly repetitive pretty fast.

There are other examples I can think of, such as Jeniffer Batten or Emily Remler, but as the players listed are closer to the general age group of the original examples brought up in this thread it would probably be unfair to go that route.


----------



## Curt (Aug 20, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Oh look, white men schooling on what is and is not sexism.
> 
> Cute.


 
I 'd
I don't think(speaking for myself here) it was so much about sexism or rather trying to hard not to come across as sexist. 

I actually know many women who go apeshit over attractive men who play guitar/bass/drums/whatever. Go look at any popular musicians youtube videos. Man or Woman, the comments are filled with the likes of "ermahgerd so hawt!"

For some reason, the neckbeards like to skew it to seem that only women get their popularity on looks alone, or are overtly sexualized/objectified. How the hell does anyone think Black Veil Brides got their level of success? Certainly not by superior musicianship...



abandonist said:


> People on easy mode (white male) trying to define what it's like to be below them on the social ladder.
> 
> lol negative rep for racism...


 
More


----------



## sweepingDemon (Aug 20, 2013)

a girl playing guitar shouldn't be a gimmick neither should age. I am fed up of seeing youtube videos with titles like GIRL rips it eruption or 6th month old baby plays sweet child o mine. who honestly cares who is playing it as long as its sounds good then it shouldn't matter what gender the player i s


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 20, 2013)

Wish I could play like that


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 21, 2013)

Curt said:


> For some reason, the neckbeards like to skew it to seem that only women get their popularity on looks alone, or are overtly sexualized/objectified. How the hell does anyone think Black Veil Brides got their level of success? Certainly not by superior musicianship...









How about Nicole from Eye Ra Haze. She's an aries, a fire sign. Fire is hot and She's on an omen 8


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 21, 2013)

0:15-0:48 in the second vid was pretty sick. Everything else wasn't my cup at all.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 21, 2013)

I think this chick's pretty good


----------



## BaDaML (Aug 21, 2013)

^^^Not bad at all, and looked like she was genuinely enjoying herself.


----------



## Basti (Aug 30, 2013)

has anyone read what people comment in Jacqueline Mannering's facebook and youtube? guys can go batshit crazy over girl players and it just makes me cringe.

One time I asked what picks were in some photo, she replied and a string of 12 year olds started going "OMG SHE ANSWERED YOU TELL US WHAT IT'S LIKE"


----------



## Nats (Aug 30, 2013)

omghi2u female guiter palyer!!


----------



## Blasphemer (Aug 30, 2013)

Basti said:


> has anyone read what people comment in Jacqueline Mannering's facebook and youtube? guys can go batshit crazy over girl players and it just makes me cringe.


 
Yeah, Jacqueline was the first encounter I had with more gender-based fanboying in guitar playing. She was an absolutely horrid player (I haven't seen one of her videos in a while, so maybe she got better?)

Sarah Longfield was the second. Don't get me wrong, I think Sarah's playing is rad; She sure as hell has more skill than I do in terms of writing leads/solos, but overall, I find her compositions boring and uninspired. I think if she completely took over as the lead guitarist of a band, and not the sole writer, it would fit her and her playing style a lot better. 


Also, something else I find kind of amusing, which may be opening up a can of worms that I may regret opening, is that gender roles and expectations tend to stand out more in metal than any other genre (that I follow, anyway), as far as I can see. I know TONS of indie/pop bands who have girls in them, and there is almost none of this gender bruhaha. Even in more aggressive styles of music it doesn't happen, with Code Orange Kids being my example. In fact, if I'm going to continue a female player whose music I enjoy, it's definitely Marnie Stern:

She even has Vince from Tera Melos drumming for her, which is pretty awesome, especially since I'm pretty sure shes the first person he's played with since he left TM.


----------



## -42- (Aug 30, 2013)

This could all be fixed if someone just made a thread dedicated to hot dudes who play eight string.


----------



## Blasphemer (Aug 30, 2013)

-42- said:


> This could all be fixed if someone just made a thread dedicated to hot dudes who play eight string.







/thread


----------



## Basti (Aug 30, 2013)

Blasphemer said:


> Yeah, Jacqueline was the first encounter I had with more gender-based fanboying in guitar playing. She was an absolutely horrid player (I haven't seen one of her videos in a while, so maybe she got better?)


No, that's the thing. She's probably better than me but she certainly hasn't done anything different from the other 100000+ players on YouTube except put make up on and not have a pair of balls.


----------



## Nats (Aug 30, 2013)

Basti said:


> No, that's the thing. She's probably better than me but she certainly hasn't done anything different from the other 100000+ players on YouTube except put make up on and not have a pair of balls.



It's like that chick drummer that plays Tool covers. WHOOPEDEEE DOO, you can play some metal songs on drums and are female, lets go get a logo of ourselves and have custom made cymbals and drum heads made and let everyone comment on my youtube "OMGZ U R LIEK SO HAWT!!!". 

Anytime a chick gets halfway proficient at a normally "men dominated" field, they just gotta overdo it. Good for them I guess


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 30, 2013)

lol at whoever implied that male guitarists get judged just as much on looks as females.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 30, 2013)

Part of me dies every time I read this thread title


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 30, 2013)

Basti said:


> So in other words...yes, it is
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. Like, that's sexist.



No, that's domestic violence.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 30, 2013)

^Bingo!


----------



## Loomer (Aug 31, 2013)

Blasphemer said:


> /thread


----------



## patata (Aug 31, 2013)

Second vid,Second riff.
That shit is cool.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 6, 2013)

Finally some new ish!
I think her vibrato has gotten a lot better



Moar Mesliuk 




New ish from Nicole! Where'd dat pinky go?! It's gone!


----------

